# Shelf Life - Prairie Grass Seed



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

I have an opportunity to score a quantity of prairie grass seed mix (Big Blue, Indiangrass, Little Blue). The thing is, I'm only about 50% likely to be able to use it this year, due to a couple unrelated factors. 

If kept in a cool, dry place, would the stuff still be good in '06?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Grass seeds have been found stored for 1000 years and they germinated.
You might just be able to keep it until 06.
Curious, how much is that stuff normally and what is the seeding rate?


----------



## DEERSLAYER (Mar 29, 2000)

The regional prairie grass guy from Pheasants Forever told me it should remain good for 2-3 years with no problem.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Prices - they vary based on variety, market conditions, and volume purchased. I've seen Big Blue and Indiangrass range between $6 and $8 per pound, Little Blue slightly more.

A mix of the above 3 will run slightly higher, and may be priced somewhere around $10/lb.

Application rates - I've seen 8 to 10 pounds/acre recommended when drilled, somewhat higher if broadcast. At 8 pounds per acre, you're probably looking at about $80 in seed per acre.

If you're trying to get these grasses established, Plateau herbicide is darn near a must. Six oz. per acre worked for me. This stuff ain't cheap, if you can find it. Figure on an additional $20/acre for the initial application of Plateau alone.


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

FL-If the mix you are refering to is the PF Native prairie mix, it has wildflowers already in it. If this is the mix, the wildflowers may not keep a high germination. If its just prairie grass there is no problem with keeping it a year or more. If it were me, I would get the seed now if the price is right, and take what I get with the wildflowers. I know you will do well, based on the pics you have shown of your prairie restorations.


----------

